# changing steering wheel to M-sport



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone change a 2001 540iAT 4 spoke steering wheel to the optional M-sport three spoke wheel?
Easy/hard? Expensive?
Wife want a thicker rim on the steering wheel (likes my M3 steering wheel!)


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

batmanm3 said:


> Anyone change a 2001 540iAT 4 spoke steering wheel to the optional M-sport three spoke wheel?
> Easy/hard? Expensive?
> Wife want a thicker rim on the steering wheel (likes my M3 steering wheel!)


Shouldnt be much different from a model year 2000:

Discussed here. Best of luck!

Oh, and I have my old wheel and airbag if you wanna save some money. Not as thick but not as expensive (M5 wheel is ~$900).


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I also just found the link in BMWtips.com
You have a very nice interior. SWEET :thumbup: 
Not sure I followed you though regarding your old steering wheel. Do you mean you have an older three spoke wheel for sale and switched to an M5 wheel or the one you have for sale is a MF four spoke wheel?

I also understand that the three spoke wheel prior to '99 is different than later model years. Is yours a 2000 model?

Out of curiosity (as we just got the wagon today), how much are you asking and where are you located? Feel free to PM me here if you prefer.


----------



## bmwe39fan (Jan 20, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> Shouldnt be much different from a model year 2000:
> 
> Discussed here. Best of luck!
> 
> Oh, and I have my old wheel and airbag if you wanna save some money. Not as thick but not as expensive (M5 wheel is ~$900).


Sent you a PM


----------

